# Nightmare On Lime ST. 2009



## kissfan (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is a few photos form this years haunt.
























you can see more at Pictures by kissfan23 - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the "family" shot!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice! I've got a couple of haunters I'd love to stick in a cage!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, that is a great family shot!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice photos! Looks like all you "creeps" had a great time. Really like your stones too.


----------



## kissfan (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks guys cant wait to do it again


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

First time I have seen anybody in a crate like that. Niiiiiice!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice.

Scariest person in that photo is the little guy. I'll love to see a haunt with about 4 or 5 of them. Put each one on their knees with fake feet or shoes to make them look even shorter. That'd bother me.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

You beat me to it, DarkLore!

The little wolfman is great!! Did you have any giant bones in the cage?


----------

